# How to calm down a very very forward going horse ??



## MadMacher (28 October 2008)

I have a fabulous horse, but my problem is he is just too forward going!!
He wants to do everything at full speed ahead, he will not slow down.
I just sit and pray sometimes, as any movement from your legs speed him up even more!!
Even when you trot it feel like you are doing pony trot!!!! 
He is a 16.2hh TBxID Gelding who is 10 years old.
I want to do Dressage and Jumping on him, but I get the fear of god in me when I take him into the fields.
Just soooooooooo fassssst.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.xx


----------



## gigs (28 October 2008)

My horse was very much the same he gets very over excited . I found the more I tensed up and fought with him the worse he got . Try to relax your hands and a little nervy at first ride him on a longer rein - my boy who is 13 calmed down a fair bit , he still has the odd mad momment but on the whole is more relaxed


----------



## Rachel1 (28 October 2008)

With the fizzy type horses you have to get them accepting of your legs so that you can ride with your legs on without them running away from it - this is much easier said that done I know and have been there before believe me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 the important thing is not to get conned into taking your leg off. When you're in the school ride lots of transitions and it often helps with a tense horse to ride a transition from trot to walk and immediately as they walk push them sideways and leg yield for a couple of steps, this makes them give through the ribcage and soften over their backs so they don't have a chance to stiffen and rush, then when they are settled back into trot again and repeat. Also the rhythm is very important, it has to be even so they are not constantly rushing forwards then slwoing down etc. Good luck - it will come with schooling but I know how frustrating it can be x


----------



## Libbyn1982 (28 October 2008)

Does he get very tense as well, sounds like you need to go back to basics and teach him what you want when you use your aids. I have the problem with B sometimes and I do lots of sitting trot to get him used to a deep seat and lateral exercises and circles in walk and trot and practise changing pace and direction with my seat only and he is coming along now - has took months though!! Good luck.


----------



## mle22 (28 October 2008)

The horse we bought a few months ago was very much the same. Agree with all the advice above esp about keeping your legs on. Instinct is to take them off! Also rhythm - my daughter spent the first months just concentrating on trying to keep the same rhythm. We also put him onto a calmer as he was very tense and a bit panicky. Six months on it is really starting to come. Very frustrating at times and lots of hard work but worth it. A test of rider patience in lots of ways because if you lose it so do they. Good luck with it.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (28 October 2008)

I have had one of these for 8 years - ive had to adapt how i ride to suit her !!! 

but i do still use my legs and practise lots of half halts and circles to slow her down and get her working from behind x


----------



## MissSBird (28 October 2008)

My tb used to (and still can) be like that. I found we were getting into a vicious circle, the more i asked her to slow down the more she sped up - she hated my hands. Once I learnt to relax and soften my arms and hands everything helped.

My instructor also relegated us to walk/halt only for a month to help teach her that leg didn't always mean go. We did walk leg yield, shoulder in and turn on the forehand to help put the point across.


----------



## kerilli (28 October 2008)

firstly, i'd make sure the saddle is totally comfortable for the horse, i think a lot of scooty horses are scooting away from an uncomfortable saddle. check back and teeth too. then it is a case of boring repetition, praise for slowing/staying in rhythm. going back to walk for a bit the moment the horse speeds up past the rhythm you were happy with at trot or canter. check and soften to reward, check and soften. as said above, teaching the horse to accept the quiet, embracing legs, not leap forward from them. not having an electric bum helps too... some people are very galvanizing on a horse!


----------



## viewfromahill (28 October 2008)

Management!  Its not just about the riding/schooling/calming work, we have what was considered a "mad" pony, very forward going, didnt buck, rear etc just would come sideways to a jump if you tried to steady her and would all but run away out hacking, as well as careful schooling and quietning work with her and the rider we turn her out 24/7 when possible, feed the bare minimum of short feed and as much hay as she will eat, minimise grass in the summer with an exercise regime that has to be adhered to - result a happy, still forward but calm pony that will only explode if ridden to be that way otherwise is calmer (will never be a plod!)  All very hard work for a junior to want to do but the results at shows are a reward for all the hard work - it has taken us a year by the way!!


----------



## amandaco2 (29 October 2008)

my ISH mare is also very forward and sensitive
i did lots of road walking to get her as a 5yo to walk out calmly first
then schooling i did loads of circles and changes of rein to keep her listening and stop her rushing as much and then built up the work from there-i also did loads of lateral work so she realised leg doesnt always mean faster!shes reached medium before injury forced semi retirement.
i always have to ride her very quietly even now shes 18 and she will has a manic session where she just jogs and bunny hops and passages all the way(shes 19 in mach)


----------

